# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Н.В. Гоголь. Ревизор. Театральная постановка - 1982 и фильм -1952.

## Lampada

Текст -  http://public-library.narod.ru/Gogol...i/revisor.html   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u85ctDKzyS4  -   Ревизор 1952г.

----------

